# New owner - limp mode - help!



## JH04 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone 🙂 

I just brought a 16 plate TT S line 2L TDI and after a week of driving it, it has gone into limp mode. After restarting the car it seems fine and didn’t have any lights on the dash.

Before I get the chance to get it plugged in to see if there are any fault codes, I wondered if any one else experienced this issue?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Get it plugged in to check for faults with a VAG specific scanner, just guessing otherwise,
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Beez (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome welcome.

Was your week of driving lots of short trips by any chance?


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi JH04 let us know if you find out the cause


----------

